# Finding it hard to choose a clinic



## Viv77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi everyone

I don't know if it's me and  I'm over complicating things by doing too much research but I'm finding it really hard to choose a clinic.

I've wasted at least 6 months of time mainly because from being so depressed about everything to start looking into it.  Anyway enough about that I've been doing a bit of digging and the first review I read was awful for the clinic I chose but then there was a really great response from somebody else that had 3 cycles there.  For some reason I'm finding it hard to find any feedback 

Did you find it easy to choose a clinic?  I don't think there is such a thing as doing too much research but that's what I've been told.


----------



## MovingSiren (Mar 17, 2013)

Viv77, it can be very daunting having to make decisions that will impact your life greatly for years to come.
If it's any consolation,  it took me months to decide on a clinic too. In fact, we started at Bath and after our 2 nd appointment, we both decided to change to BCRM. I used the HFEA website to look at their pregnancy success rates for my age group, then called up and spoke to nurses, consultants and embryologists. 
Nobody treated me like I was bothering them so bother them I did!
We also attended open evenings at 3 clinics as sometimes face to face gets you better answers I feel. 
We are having just one go on the NHS so decided to make the most of it.
I also called up the council to find out which clinics they fund though, I was willing to go private if they would only fund Bath Fertility Centre.
Changing clinics midway meant we had to wait for about 4 months before starting as the new clinic requested tests that the other didn't. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Viv,

Choosing a clinic isn't easy at all.  When I began looking for a clinic it wasn't for the purpose of IVF necessarily but a second opinion of what our GP had told us.

I think one of the biggest things is to talk to them, and if you can visit the clinics - I'm a big believer in going somewhere that you feel happy with.  As far as reading reviews, there will always be a bad review for everything - people have different expectations and experiences, so sometimes you have to take them with a pinch of salt.  If there's lots of bad reviews then yes that tells you something, but the odd one here and there shouldn't put you off a clinic.

Good luck choosing x


----------



## Viv77 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you ever so much for your advice this has helped so much it's nice to know from somebody that is going through it that there is no such thing as too much research when it comes to something this big.

I did the whole HFEA website thing but looking at figures weren't enough that's why I was looking into feedback from people that have actually used the clinic.  Dudders you made a good point about taking it with a pinch of salt and I have definitely taken that on board.  Someone said to me that I'm sure if you were to speak to most of the people going through this that would be able to find at least one complaint about the clinic they are using even if overall they are happy with the clinic.

I think I know which clinic I'm using now and I feel so much better for taking my time over it.  Wow I can't believe I just typed that what a difference a couple of days can make.

Thanks ever so much for replying and good luck ladies.  Keep positive


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

So glad to have helped Viv - wishing you luck for the next stage of your journey x


----------

